# 3rd Party fire access review



## Elm Group (Apr 30, 2018)

There are companies that do 3rd party fire reviews of the building.  Who would/could do a 3rd party review of fire access on the site?  I am told most don't do that but maybe a civil or traffic engineer would.  Any recommendations?.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 30, 2018)

FPE, maybe.


----------



## steveray (Apr 30, 2018)

I think a lot of it might be FD specific as it may relate to their apparatus....so you may want to talk to them, but FPE or consulting FM in the area? Where in the world are you?


----------



## ADAguy (May 1, 2018)

Yes, it helps to know.


----------



## Builder Bob (May 2, 2018)

Not something I would tackle, to subjective to interpretations


----------

